# Abruzzese dialect: le scatapuzze



## abarone

can anyone translate _le scatapuzze?  _I think it is dialect from Abbruzzo, it is from the book _L’arminuta._


----------



## A User

C'è scritto: sono le cimici verdi.
– Attenta alle scatapuzze, – ha detto la madre scacciandone una bella verde. – Non so perché gli piace mettersi in mezzo ai panni stesi –. Poi è passata con naturalezza dalle cimici ai figli...


----------



## abarone

Thank you that is the context.  So, they are bugs of some sort?  The name suggested to me that they emitted a smell.


----------



## Dearson

abarone said:


> Thank you that is the context.  So, they are bugs of some sort?  The name suggested to me that they emitted a smell.



Guarda, non vorrei confondermi con insetti simili, ma questi se li schiacci puzzano in modo bestiale.


----------



## Bongone

Dearson said:


> Guarda, non vorrei confondermi con insetti simili, ma questi se li schiacci puzzano in modo bestiale.



Infatti, da noi si chiamano proprio _stink bugs._


----------



## abarone

Thanks dearson and Bongone, I thought they must be something like that


----------



## L'Arminuta

abarone said:


> can anyone translate _le scatapuzze?  _I think it is dialect from Abbruzzo, it is from the book _L’arminuta._


Hiii, I would like to know if you are translating the "L'Arminuta", because I am doing from Italian to Arabic


----------



## abarone

no, I was just reading it for pleasure


----------



## L'Arminuta

abarone said:


> no, I was just reading it for pleasure


Ah OK. Enjoy the reading


----------



## SteveD

It looks like a Green Shield Bug as you can see here on the RSPB website: Green Shield Bug | Also Known As Green Stink Bug - The RSPB


----------

